

What they Used to Teach You at Stanford Business School - noor420
http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/market-movers/2009/03/29/what-they-used-to-teach-you-at-stanford-business-school

======
allocativeeffic
Did he misspell "endogenous" as "indigenous"?

~~~
kylec
My guess is that he was bested by an eager spell checker.

------
vinutheraj
err ... I don't think the people at Wallstreet didn't know the risks , I think
they knew the risks , but they where playing with the money of other people,
so they played with it as they pleased.

This is worse, but I think this may be the truth, or closer to it!

